# Opinions anyone?



## dnc1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyone seen a hub, spokes or rim like this before?
At the BVCC social evening tonight?
Brought in as an item of interest.



 

 

Opinions /help greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Darren.


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2017)

Crazy! Never seen before.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 14, 2017)

catfish said:


> Crazy! Never seen before.



Indeed!


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 14, 2017)

maybe H-E made in TN.  real light stuff from 70s.


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi-e  sorry not sure , could be Belgium too


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Earlier than 70's I think. Hub is early, rivetted together Harden like.
Double fixed hub, equivalent to 40 spokes.


----------



## juvela (Oct 14, 2017)

-----

Have seen this model previously but do not know maker.  First guess would be British.  Just imagine what lacing must be like!   

And one would require spokes on the order of 600mm in length.  

-----


----------



## morton (Oct 15, 2017)

I would be interesting to call your LBS and tell them you are bringing in a wheel with a broken spoke and ask them about how much would it cost to replace it.  Then show up with it and announce proudly, "Here's the wheel I called about, how long will it take?"


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 15, 2017)

morton said:


> I would be interesting to call your LBS and tell them you are bringing in a wheel with a broken spoke and ask them about how much would it cost to replace it.  Then show up with it and announce proudly, "Here's the wheel I called about, how long will it take?"



I think I can guess the reaction in this instance lol.
Although to be fair, they're usually pretty good when I go in for random spokes?
I'm guessing you'd have to get 'penny farthing ' spokes and cut to length and thread yourself.
I don't own this wheel, but I may be involved in cleaning it later in the year.
Will be interesting to  find any identifying marks.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 17, 2017)

@bulldog1935?


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hub is 'flip-flop' type, but double fixed.
@corbettclassics?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Anyone seen a hub, spokes or rim like this before?
> At the BVCC social evening tonight?
> Brought in as an item of interest.
> View attachment 692252 View attachment 692253
> ...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 17, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> @bulldog1935?



I'll get back - been busy cleaning off my plate at work and staging for a coast kayak trip around this weekend - Fri and Mon off, plus I'm getting in a bike ride tomorrow...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 17, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> @bulldog1935?



I'm back - Constrictor hubs from the 50s,
That is their patented Circum disc hub
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/constrictorhubs.html 



 


http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/constrictor-components.html 



According to Peter Underwood, they're quite rare.
_I guess a collecter's dream could be to have a classic frame equipped wholly with Constrictor equipment including an Osgear plus D.C.W front changer, hubs, rims, wingnuts, lamp bracket, toe clips and straps, pedals, honking rubbers and the combined handlebar end plug and container (sold with rubber solution, patches and sand paper).  It would be too much though to hope to find usable Contrictor tyres or tubulars to complete the showpiece.  _
As Peter implied, Constrictor also made Osgear shifters.
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/osgear.html 
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/constrictor-gear-comp.html


 




 - the Rolls Royce of handlebar grips
a few catalog pages on this Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/mikegerrish/sets/72157622926198806/


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 17, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> I'm back - Constrictor hubs from the 50s,
> That is their patented Circum disc hub
> http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/constrictorhubs.html
> View attachment 693766 View attachment 693768
> ...



@bulldog1935, I salute you Sir!
Fantastic information, I guessed that it was pretty rare, judging by the fact that many venerable expert enthusiasts (plus moi) on Saturday evening had never seen anything like it.
Do the constrictor rims have any identifying marks other than decals?
Thanks again, and enjoy your ride tomorrow!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 17, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> @bulldog1935, I salute you Sir!
> Fantastic information, I guessed that it was pretty rare, judging by the fact that many venerable expert enthusiasts (plus moi) on Saturday evening had never seen anything like it.
> Do the constrictor rims have any identifying marks other than decals?
> Thanks again, and enjoy your ride tomorrow!



The Flickr I linked has some rim catalog pages, but they could be prewar.  
From what I gathered from Peter, they were expensive, which limited their market.  
But I would guess anyone who could afford those hubs would follow through with their rims, as well.


----------



## juvela (Nov 17, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> I'm back - Constrictor hubs from the 50s,
> That is their patented Circum disc hub
> http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/constrictorhubs.html
> View attachment 693766 View attachment 693768
> ...




-----

WOW!

Thanks so much for this outstanding post.

Fascinating to see how these are done.

Find the joining of the barrel to flange as interesting as the spoking arrangement.

On some cheap five-piece hub shells the drive side flange on the rear can have a tendency to work loose,

These are really done right.

Much appreciated here.  Hope you enjoyed a fine kayak trip.

-----


----------



## vincev (Nov 17, 2017)

Dont try to relace them.lol


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 18, 2017)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> ....  Hope you enjoyed a fine kayak trip.
> 
> -----



you're welcome, I took it as a challenge, and searched it down on Peter Underwood's Classic Lightweights database.

and thanks, had two great coast trips this fall
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rockport-trip.119812/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/arroyo-paddling-and-fishing.120820/
long ago I ran out of things to prove in fishing - I've fly fished twice on national tv
so I fish hard when it's called for, but the fish are gravy - what's more important are good friends, many interests, and good food,
My success is being able to plan and execute a trip that gives success to my novice friends and exceeds their expectations.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 19, 2017)

I spoke to the owner yesterday and he was glad of the info.
He's bought his own blaster to clean it up and will probably just display it.
He has some lovely, unusual machines that I'll try to get some photos of soon. Thanks again to everyone that helped.


----------



## juvela (Dec 26, 2018)

-----

pages dated 1938 -










-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 27, 2018)

good call-up on this thread to post newfound old info


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 29, 2018)

The owner still hasn't got round to cleaning this wheel yet!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 30, 2018)

Very interesting hub.  I suppose it was designed to address the shortcomings of spokes pulling out of the small spoke holes in the flange, and certainly provided for a stronger wheel build with tall/wide spacing.  Seems the design would also allow for more "give" (less "break") via the double-length/wrapped spoke design when stressed hard.


----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 30, 2018)

some very flashy hubs I would hate to have to replace a spoke on those.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 30, 2018)

So lovely. The two spokes out of one wire remind me of the Z spoke where an inner spoke bends its way through the hole in the flange and continues out to the rim as an outer spoke. I saw it on a Hi-Wheel some years ago.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> pages dated 1938 -
> 
> ...



Thanks @juvela, that date puts into possible useage on some very nice lightweight frames the owners have.


----------

